# Sexy man with money and fame



## Bianca Stella (Sep 26, 2017)

Hello TAMers. I have a bit of an issue... there’s a famous super handsome hollywood actor that I talk to on social media. He is married and so am I. He is amazing, intelligent, witty, charming. Of course he’s asked for “pictures” and I have complied. Now he wants to skype and go live and I don’t want to because it would feel like cheating. I don’t want him to think I’m not into him and I want him to think I’m desirable but I cannot do it. How can I tell him politely and still keep him engaged? As in talking about life, sports, politics. What would you guys do?


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Bianca Stella said:


> Hello TAMers. I have a bit of an issue... there’s a famous super handsome hollywood actor that I talk to on social media. He is married and so am I. He is amazing, intelligent, witty, charming. Of course he’s asked for “pictures” and I have complied. Now he wants to skype and go live and I don’t want to because it would feel like cheating. I don’t want him to think I’m not into him and I want him to think I’m desirable but I cannot do it. How can I tell him politely and still keep him engaged? As in talking about life, sports, politics. What would you guys do?


Bianca are you open with your husband about this? does he know what you are saying and doing with this "actor" ? if he doesn't then you are cheating and this is not the form for that.


----------



## Suspicious1 (Nov 19, 2017)

I would definitely talk to the spouse, and continue to, as it will keep any temptation at bay,.
It will regulate any potential magnified feels these chats might cause.

Don't hide anything from hubby.

Be very careful.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Bianca Stella said:


> Hello TAMers. I have a bit of an issue... there’s a famous super handsome hollywood actor that I talk to on social media. He is married and so am I. He is amazing, intelligent, witty, charming. Of course he’s asked for “pictures” and I have complied. Now he wants to skype and go live and I don’t want to because it would feel like cheating. I don’t want him to think I’m not into him and I want him to think I’m desirable but I cannot do it. How can I tell him politely and still keep him engaged? As in talking about life, sports, politics. What would you guys do?


Since September you have had two threads about being obsessed with girls that your husband works with,he brought you in to meet them and you know they have boyfriends but you still worry.
You had a thread about how you slapped him because he didn’t buy you flowers when you had been away for a couple of days.
You asked about var’s in his car and keyboard loggers to snoop on him because you worry that he looks at porn.
You check his boxers seemingly on a daily basis for semen stains.
In all you have had seven threads in five months about your husband and how you worry about him cheating but you have never had any evidence whatsoever.
Now it seems it’s you who have been cheating emotionally all along,and you seem to be looking for permission to go further in your deceptive behavior.
Projecting much?


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

You could skyp with him and record it the sell it to the media!


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

You could read thru all the other threads by posters who observed their spouses doing the exact same things that you are doing to see how they did. And then next month you'll have something to post in the "Talk About Divorce and Separation" sub-forum.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> Since September you have had two threads about being obsessed with girls that your husband works with,he brought you in to meet them and you know they have boyfriends but you still worry.
> You had a thread about how you slapped him because he didn’t buy you flowers when you had been away for a couple of days.
> You asked about var’s in his car and keyboard loggers to snoop on him because you worry that he looks at porn.
> You check his boxers seemingly on a daily basis for semen stains.
> ...


 Yep , all of this^ It Wreaks of projection.
You need to tell your husband about the emotional affair you are presently in. You need to recognize you are sorting options of how to keep someone who's giving you attention to keep giving you attention and what level you are willing to go to achieve that. You're already cheating if hubby doesn't know. You should also tell the superstar that you are only interested in a "marriage friendly" friendship with him. I'd wager as soon as you tell him this, your problem will go away because he will ghost you. I doubt he's looking for a pal. After all of that, seek out an IC to work on your need for attention and boundary issues.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

Besides the fact it is an *affair*, you should realize it is almost certainly a lie. 

You think he is this that and the other thing.

Catfish much?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Someone is having a cray cray day.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

WilliamM said:


> Besides the fact it is an *affair*, you should realize it is almost certainly a lie.
> 
> You think he is this that and the other thing.
> 
> Catfish much?


The bait to catch catfish is oily, greasy, stinky, fatty protein of some 'sort'. 

The bait that catfish use on its 'prey' are slick, oily, smelly bits of provocative, intoxicating worms. They dangle them in front of other bottom fish, the suckers.

They also catch some game fish who are hungry, who are also bored.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

You need to cut off your relationship with Ken Jeong immediately. Of course he wants pictures! He is happily married to Tran and this will not end well. Besides I think your husband is a far better man - taller hopefully!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

LOL, if this guy is doing this with you, he's doing it with other women at the same time. You are not special to him.


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

This is so pathetic. What, did you already finish reading this week's issue of _Tiger Beat_ and had nothing to do but post on TAM?


----------



## Bianca Stella (Sep 26, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> LOL, if this guy is doing this with you, he's doing it with other women at the same time. You are not special to him.


. That’s what I thought! Why am I so special? For the record, there’s no catfishing. All the messages are from his acct with the blue checkmark. But yes, I must stop. Only one who will be hurt and devastated will be me. He’ll move on to the next attractive woman and keep on making millions.


----------



## Bianca Stella (Sep 26, 2017)

Tatsuhiko said:


> This is so pathetic. What, did you already finish reading this week's issue of _Tiger Beat_ and had nothing to do but post on TAM?


 why is it pathetic? It’s something I’m going through. Don’t get the tiger reference.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Bianca Stella said:


> Hello TAMers. I have a bit of an issue... there’s a famous super handsome hollywood actor that I talk to on social media. He is married and so am I. He is amazing, intelligent, witty, charming. Of course he’s asked for “pictures” and I have complied. Now he wants to skype and go live and I don’t want to because it would feel like cheating. I don’t want him to think I’m not into him and I want him to think I’m desirable but I cannot do it. How can I tell him politely and still keep him engaged? As in talking about life, sports, politics. What would you guys do?


And sending him "pictures" did not "seem" like cheating? I wonder what your husband would say to that. Why do you want him to think you are into him? This fabulous, super handsome star is either a troll or is swimming in T&A. Really.


----------



## Bianca Stella (Sep 26, 2017)

NobodySpecial said:


> Bianca Stella said:
> 
> 
> > Hello TAMers. I have a bit of an issue... there’s a famous super handsome hollywood actor that I talk to on social media. He is married and so am I. He is amazing, intelligent, witty, charming. Of course he’s asked for “pictures” and I have complied. Now he wants to skype and go live and I don’t want to because it would feel like cheating. I don’t want him to think I’m not into him and I want him to think I’m desirable but I cannot do it. How can I tell him politely and still keep him engaged? As in talking about life, sports, politics. What would you guys do?
> ...


 what is t&a?


----------



## Suspicious1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Bianca Stella said:


> . That’s what I thought! Why am I so special? For the record, there’s no catfishing. All the messages are from his acct with the blue checkmark. But yes, I must stop. Only one who will be hurt and devastated will be me. He’ll move on to the next attractive woman and keep on making millions.


The only person that will hurt and devastated is you?

Buuuuuttt not your husban?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mommame2 (Oct 8, 2017)

Bianca Stella said:


> . That’s what I thought! Why am I so special? For the record, there’s no catfishing. All the messages are from his acct with the blue checkmark. But yes, I must stop. Only one who will be hurt and devastated will be me. He’ll move on to the next attractive woman and keep on making millions.




Oh, the blue checkmark! That's proof.

Carry on.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Bianca Stella said:


> That’s what I thought! Why am I so special? For the record, there’s no catfishing. All the messages are from his acct with the blue checkmark. But yes, I must stop. Only one who will be hurt and devastated will be me. He’ll move on to the next attractive woman and keep on making millions.


He asked you for pictures. Has he sent you intimate pictures of himself?

Most often, the guys who do this, are doing it with more than one woman at a time. You can pretty much bet that you are not the only woman he's carrying on with online. It's easy, cheap entertainment. If you are not available, there are other women he can turn to. So it's not that he'll move on to the next women if you end it, it's that he's already got more than you playing this game with him.

For your own sanity... you need to put an end to this.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Bianca Stella said:


> what is t&a?


Vulgar for boobs and butts.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Bianca Stella said:


> what is t&a?


tits and ass


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Andy1001 said:


> Since September you have had two threads about being obsessed with girls that your husband works with,he brought you in to meet them and you know they have boyfriends but you still worry.
> You had a thread about how you slapped him because he didn’t buy you flowers when you had been away for a couple of days.
> You asked about var’s in his car and keyboard loggers to snoop on him because you worry that he looks at porn.
> You check his boxers seemingly on a daily basis for semen stains.
> ...


This. Wake up.


----------



## colingrant (Nov 6, 2017)

Bianca Stella said:


> Hello TAMers. I have a bit of an issue... there’s a famous super handsome hollywood actor that I talk to on social media. He is married and so am I. He is amazing, intelligent, witty, charming. Of course he’s asked for “pictures” and I have complied. Now he wants to skype and go live and I don’t want to because it would feel like cheating. I don’t want him to think I’m not into him and I want him to think I’m desirable but I cannot do it. How can I tell him politely and still keep him engaged? As in talking about life, sports, politics. What would you guys do?


Don't keep him engaged and continue talking. All it would do is lead to the inevitable. Afterwards, you feel used and will have compromised your marriage while he goes on to the next female who's actually not next by the way. He's talking to her at the same time he's talking to you. Try not to be selectively naive here. You know what he wants, and it's not talking sports, life and politics. Take it from a man. Talking, life, sports and politics leads to personal and relationship matters, which leads to sex. You know the deal. You have a chance to nip this now. If not, it's on you.


----------



## sandcastle (Sep 5, 2014)

Sounds like TAM is getting "catfished" by Bianca-

She does not know what "t&a" refers to but sends selfies and knows about the blue check?

C'mon...


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

sandcastle said:


> Sounds like TAM is getting "catfished" by Bianca-
> 
> She does not know what "t&a" refers to but sends selfies and knows about the blue check?
> 
> C'mon...


There is a saying that goes something like "If you told people in Roman times that man would have the answers of the universe in the palms of their hands and only watch pictures of cute dogs and false news, they would have thought you are crazy"

In this case a quick search would answer the query but hey...chain yank, chain yank


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

...


----------



## sandcastle (Sep 5, 2014)

WilliamM said:


> I have been chastised for being an unbeliever. It is said it is better to naively answer than to jadedly sneer.
> 
> I did say my criteria included finding someone to balance out my natural negativity!


What is Mary's gut feeling on Bianca?
Given Bianca's previous threads and this one...


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

Bianca Stella said:


> . That’s what I thought! Why am I so special? For the record, there’s no catfishing. All the messages are from his acct with the blue checkmark. But yes, I must stop. Only one who will be hurt and devastated will be me. He’ll move on to the next attractive woman and keep on making millions.


I'm sorry to say that your husband will be the one devastated. You will be in full blown panic if this comes out and compromises you marriage. Stop this behavior now, before it is on Entertainment Tonight.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

...


----------



## Rick Blaine (Mar 27, 2017)

The nostalgiac Tigerbeat reference has made this thread particularly entertaining. Sorry, gotta run. Sophia Vergara waits for me on Skype.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## Txquail (Feb 21, 2018)

Stop talking to him. Your starting a EA


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

Bianca Stella said:


> why is it pathetic? It’s something I’m going through. Don’t get the tiger reference.


No, it's not something you're _going through_, it's something you're _choosing to engage in_. See the difference? It's not something that's just happening to you, it's behavior that you're _personally responsible for_. 

_Tiger Beat_ was a magazine for immature, starstruck teenage girls where they could read about their celebrity crushes. You're over 30 and married, right?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Bianca Stella said:


> Hello TAMers. I have a bit of an issue... there’s a famous super handsome hollywood actor that I talk to on social media. He is married and so am I. He is amazing, intelligent, witty, charming. Of course he’s asked for “pictures” and I have complied. Now he wants to skype and go live and I don’t want to because it would feel like cheating. I don’t want him to think I’m not into him and I want him to think I’m desirable but I cannot do it. How can I tell him politely and still keep him engaged? As in talking about life, sports, politics. What would you guys do?


Something just came to mind. 

I've done work on social media for famous, super handsome/beautiful Hollywood actors. And there is a truth about these people that most of the public does not know....

They are not the ones doing the typing. They hire people to handle their social media.

You are most likely not even communicating with that "super handsome hollywood actor". It's probably some flunky that he pays $10 an hour. The actor might not even have the password to get into that account.


----------



## sandcastle (Sep 5, 2014)

WilliamM said:


> She thought Bianca was just some total airhead.
> 
> Now with the information about Bianca's other threads she thinks this post has to be pure fiction to create some sort of friction with her husband. Such as a role reversal twist.


You and Mary are a great addition to TAM.

You have been very open and honest about your relationship trials and tribulations and Mary has given you permission to speak candidly about very personal issues.

Thanks to you BOTH.


----------



## thummper (Dec 19, 2013)

I notice you avoided the question about whether your husband knows about this flirtation you've been participating in. Well, does he and if he does, is he ok with it?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

thummper said:


> I notice you avoided the question about whether your husband knows about this flirtation you've been participating in. Well, does he and if he does, is he ok with it?


Keep in mind that this is the husband who is fantasizing and jacking off to the young women he works with.... there is more to the story and he's not really all that innocent a character here.


----------



## sandcastle (Sep 5, 2014)

thummper said:


> I notice you avoided the question about whether your husband knows about this flirtation you've been participating in. Well, does he and if he does, is he ok with it?


I think Bianca has her pole and Velveeta cheese trolling canals for lunch and may get back to after she reels in a whopper.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

Txquail said:


> Stop talking to him. Your starting a EA


STARTING?????????

With her admission to being "into" him and thinking about sending pictures - I'd say she is deep into the EA already.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Bianca Stella said:


> Hello TAMers. I have a bit of an issue... there’s a famous super handsome hollywood actor that I talk to on social media. He is married and so am I. He is amazing, intelligent, witty, charming. Of course he’s asked for “pictures” and I have complied. Now he wants to skype and go live and I don’t want to because it would feel like cheating. I don’t want him to think I’m not into him and I want him to think I’m desirable but I cannot do it. How can I tell him politely and still keep him engaged? As in talking about life, sports, politics. What would you guys do?





Andy1001 said:


> Since September you have had two threads about being obsessed with girls that your husband works with,he brought you in to meet them and you know they have boyfriends but you still worry.
> You had a thread about how you slapped him because he didn’t buy you flowers when you had been away for a couple of days.
> You asked about var’s in his car and keyboard loggers to snoop on him because you worry that he looks at porn.
> You check his boxers seemingly on a daily basis for semen stains.
> ...






EleGirl said:


> Keep in mind that this is the husband who is fantasizing and jacking off to the young women he works with.... there is more to the story and he's not really all that innocent a character here.


Personally what I would do is to take a good hard look in the mirror and think about who I want to be as a person and how I am going to get there. Personally it is important to me to take responsibility for myself body, soul, and spirit. I want to be a woman of honor and integrity. Someone who can be counted on in times of trouble and someone who has close relationships with others who are the same kind of people. I've done my best to teach my children how to be those kinds of people as well and they turned out to be a joy and a delight to me as well as reliable people with integrity and honor.

You cannot be an woman of integrity or honor when you are cheating on your husband, which make no mistake about, you are. Exposing your naked body to someone other than your husband for sexual pleasure is cheating.

It appears that you do not feel like a valued and honorable person or you wouldn't be asking these questions. You would be dealing with the disrespect your husband has for you and the disrespect you have for him. Not only disrespect, but downright contempt. People in marriages that are contemptuous do not last. Your marriage is crumbling around you.

It may be a good thing that your marriage is crumbling. Perhaps leaving and getting yourself on the right track would be the best possible scenario for you. Learn to love yourself and to love others. If you do that, the honor and integrity part will fall into place. Love is not selfish or self absorbed. It is kind and peaceful. When you live that type of life, good things happen.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Its a heartbeat...its a lovebeat....and when we meet.....😁


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

TDSC60 said:


> STARTING?????????
> 
> With her admission to being "into" him and thinking about sending pictures - I'd say she is deep into the EA already.


For it to actually be an affair, don't both parties have to participate? 

I agree with @EleGirl that the rich, famous hunk is not personally interacting with the OP. 

The exchange is pure fantasy, all in her mind. Like a man who thinks the prostitute he's dropping $100 a pop on actually loves him.


----------



## SUCKA (Feb 5, 2018)

Skype with your husband in the room.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

This kind of stuff does happen. And the results can be as bad as one might expect:-

https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/dens-net-sex-shame-1599043

https://www.standard.co.uk/showbiz/...ree-times-in-wake-of-sex-scandal-7177111.html



> Shamed EastEnders star Leslie Grantham revealed today that he tried to kill himself three times in the wake of his humiliating internet sex scandal.


Leslie Grantham, who starred as Dennis Watts in Eastenders.

He was sacked from the show as a result of his sexting with women.


----------



## sandcastle (Sep 5, 2014)

MattMatt said:


> This kind of stuff does happen. And the results can be as bad as one might expect:-
> 
> https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/dens-net-sex-shame-1599043
> 
> ...


Ronaldo did get in a bit of hot water -

Maybe Bianca is an IG model and sexy , married Hollywood actor got a few naked showers pics out of her. But! Bianca just loves the interesting political texts they share.

In that case- no more naked shower pics and they can discuss gun control.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Bianca Stella said:


> Only one who will be hurt and devastated will be me.


Damn your husband is no one to you huh? Poor guy I wonder if he knows he how little you think of him.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

sandcastle said:


> Ronaldo did get in a bit of hot water -


I thought Ronaldo is gay?

Reminds me of the guy on the Eagles.


----------



## sandcastle (Sep 5, 2014)

sokillme said:


> I thought Ronaldo is gay?
> 
> Reminds me of the guy on the Eagles.


Cristiano Ronaldo-

Well- better let his baby mama and the rest of the birds in on that little secret.

He does need to lay off the Botox. That forehead has a mean shine to it.


----------



## Suspicious1 (Nov 19, 2017)

I can't stop thinking this fsmous man is John Stamos, or Tom cruise looking for new intergalactic companion!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Oh, he likely catches a few. If he likes your clothed photo he will ask for one sans clothes, "Show me your tits!"

If successful, he will then do a meetup. Hopefully, he wears a condom. That thing has been well used, I guarantee it. 

Then again, it is all likely consensual. Both parties are happy. Him and the groupies. Nothing new here.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Sigh.... the charms of Ken Jeong are truly irresistable! John Stamos! Tom Cruise! pffft!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Bianca Stella said:


> Hello TAMers. I have a bit of an issue... there’s a famous super handsome hollywood actor that I talk to on social media. He is married and so am I. He is amazing, intelligent, witty, charming. Of course he’s asked for “pictures” and I have complied. Now he wants to skype and go live and I don’t want to because it would feel like cheating. I don’t want him to think I’m not into him and I want him to think I’m desirable but I cannot do it. How can I tell him politely and still keep him engaged? As in talking about life, sports, politics. What would you guys do?


You are already cheating. All you are doing is quibbling about the extent.

Which is theft? Stealing one box of candy from a drugstore?

Or stealing a truck carrying 1,000 boxes of candy to a drugstore?

The answer is both are acts of theft. We are merely questioning the scale of the theft. Or in your case the scale of the cheating.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Bianca Stella said:


> Hello TAMers. I have a bit of an issue... there’s a famous super handsome hollywood actor that I talk to on social media. He is married and so am I. He is amazing, intelligent, witty, charming. Of course he’s asked for “pictures” and I have complied. Now he wants to skype and go live and I don’t want to because it would feel like cheating. I don’t want him to think I’m not into him and I want him to think I’m desirable but I cannot do it. How can I tell him politely and still keep him engaged? As in talking about life, sports, politics. What would you guys do?


You are probably already cheating. How does your husband feel about your correspondence? How does the OM's wife feel about it?


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Others are right that you are not actually speaking to the celebrity that you think you are. The vast majority of celebrities pay other people to manage their social media account for them. They don't have the time or the need to do it themselves.

Even if he is the real thing, he isn't a good man. He is cheating on his wife after all. Your husband telling you that he was even thinking about having sex with another woman sent you into a tailspin, but you are actively and willingly participating in an affair with a married man. Anything he tells you is for the purpose of manipulating you. Is that how you want to live your life? I sure hope not. Wise up before this train wreck has serious causalities.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@Bianca Stella







[/url]via Imgflip Meme Generator[/IMG]









[/url]via Imgflip Meme Generator[/IMG]


----------



## BadGrammar (Oct 29, 2017)

This is a joke...right?


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

You really need to watch "Catfish" on MTV.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

BadGrammar said:


> This is a joke...right?


It is all too real. Many groupies are married women. Their husbands are unaware of the "hobby" of their wife.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

MattMatt said:


> @Bianca Stella
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> :rofl:


It's his Social Media Accounts Manager. He works from home.


----------



## NatashaYurino (Jan 2, 2012)

I agree with some people here. You're probably not talking to this rich famous and sexy movie star. Is he a proper movie star or just a TV star? I don't know why but I think it might make a difference.

Also I find hard to believe that he'd be using his official account with the blue checked sign for this purpose. Maybe a separate account but not the official one. 

Plus with all these #MeToo movement scandals going on I doubt most sexy men with money and fame in Hollywood would put themselves in such dangerous position using a verified social media account and risk the woman claiming it was sexual harassment.


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

I once chatted with Jonathan rhys meyers back in the good ole myspace days, when I was like 20 or 22... He was sweet and chatted with me a bunch but nothing like hitting on me. He was just trying to be real I think back then with the Tudors making him crazy famous. It was never sexual.... nor was it any more than a public television sex icon having a decent polite friendly chat with a fan on early social media. 

Things have gotten crazy now days.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

threelittlestars said:


> I once chatted with Jonathan rhys meyers back in the good ole myspace days, when I was like 20 or 22... He was sweet and chatted with me a bunch but nothing like hitting on me. He was just trying to be real I think back then with the Tudors making him crazy famous. It was never sexual.... nor was it any more than a public television sex icon having a decent polite friendly chat with a fan on early social media.
> 
> Things have gotten crazy now days.


The same kind of stuff was happening back then, too.

Jonathan was/is a gentleman, some stars are not.


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> The same kind of stuff was happening back then, too.
> 
> Jonathan was/is a gentleman, some stars are not.


For sure! I was super impressed with his attitude, only made me more of a fan. (I was CUTE back then too) so if he was tempted he never acted in any way inappropriate. I think back then he was also in a long term relationship too. Even more respect. What a guy. 

Any hoo! 

this other dude sounds sleezy, or just a catfish BS sort of thing.


----------

